# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Windows 11 TPM2.0 Requirement

## METRIX

With Windows 11 currently in pre-release form there is a not-so-often talked about device your PC will require to install the new OS. 
The device is called a Trusted Platform Module or TPM, current version is TPM2.0, the module is a physical device.
Some motherboards have the module built onto the motherboards, others have a header on the motherboard and a device needs to plug into this header, such as the one below.   
Without the TPM2.0 device Win 11 will not install, this requirement will cause a lot of issues for end users, name brands such as Lenovo, DELL etc should have the TPM devices already on their motherboards from about 2016 as Win 7 and Win 10 had the facility to use the module for parts of the OS. 
The issue comes in with home built PC'S, as the TPM module was an optional plug in device, 99.9% of people didn't purchase the device because firstly they didn't know it existed, and Win 7 / Win 10 did not require it to operate. 
Basically what the device does is securely store encrypted keys, such as SSL certificates, passwords, fingerprints (if you have fingerprint reader) it can help to quarantine a PC infected with a virus, secure your hard drive, so if it's stolen or moved to another PC the data cannot be accessed plus a myriad of other functions, all designed to make your PC more secure and less vulnerable to data theft. 
Without the module when you hit "Save Password" when requested if visiting certain sites, etc, these are saved onto the hard drive, and can be easily access if you know where they are stored, which is very insecure, with the module these passwords are save in encrypted for in the module. 
Problem comes about if you want to purchase one of the modules, as each manufacturer has their own implementation of the module, such as 12 pin, 14 pin 20 pin header, so there is no one module fits all solution. 
Trying to find a module is near on impossible at the moment due to various reasons such as the world wide chip shortage issue, and scalpers have been hoarding the modules knowing Win 11 requires the device to operate. 
The modules cost around $15 - $25 depending on  the version, scalpers and unscrupulous sellers are listing the devices for $100 - $150 knowing people will be forced into paying the inflated prices. 
The second issue is even if your PC has the module installed it needs to be enabled via the machines BIOS, for most people who have built their own PC this is not an issue as they know how to access / modify the settings, but for the majority of non technically minded users this is going to cause a lot of calls to service centres etc to enable the feature as it was not switched "on" on most systems. 
Will be interesting how this one plays out, a lot of confusion is guaranteed to be on the cards in the coming months.

----------


## Bigboboz

Well my 2013 Dell XPS 15 probably won't have it then.  I've got a current version of the XPS15 as my work laptop and not convinced it's any faster...all i've done is replace the battery and upgraded the wifi/bluetooth module and it's working fantastically

----------


## Uncle Bob

> I've got a current version of the XPS15 as my work laptop and not convinced it's any faster...

  I think Moore's law hit a wall. Core counts are going up but processor speed isn't.

----------


## Moondog55

> I think Moore's law hit a wall. Core counts are going up but processor speed isn't.

  Speed of electron flow perhaps? Isn't this why processors are paralleled?

----------

